# Review, pics of Gibson Exhaust Install on 2005 Fronty



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

I have just finished installing a Gibson cat-back exhaust system on my '05 K/C LE and have published a review and detailed pics of the installation. Best I can tell from the Gibson site, this system should fit all 2005 Frontiers. Early impressions are good, but I'll wait until I can complete the dyno tests (scheduled for next week) before making any judgments. Sounds great, though! For a look at the page, check this out:
Gibson Cat-Back System Install


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Reverendbiker said:


> I have just finished installing a Gibson cat-back exhaust system on my '05 K/C LE and have published a review and detailed pics of the installation. Best I can tell from the Gibson site, this system should fit all 2005 Frontiers. Early impressions are good, but I'll wait until I can complete the dyno tests (scheduled for next week) before making any judgments. Sounds great, though! For a look at the page, check this out:
> Gibson Cat-Back System Install


Very nice write-up and sound clips. Thanks :thumbup: 

I'll be looking for the dyno results and any MPG results too.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Very nice write-up and sound clips. Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> I'll be looking for the dyno results and any MPG results too.


I can't wait to get the truck on the dyno. The new system looks well-designed and I believe that the folks at Gibson know what they're doing, but that 3" pipe looks awfully big to me. I'm concerned that the dyno will show some power gains in the upper end but losses down low--just what I don't want in a truck. Stay tuned for the results next week...


----------



## mikek2k5pathy (May 5, 2005)

Thank you for the write up and info. I have a new 05 Pathy and have been looking at the Gibson exhaust but just couldn't make up my mind. After reading your write up on the ease of installation and hearing it, I just ordered a system for my truck. :thumbup: thanks


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

mikek2k5pathy said:


> Thank you for the write up and info. I have a new 05 Pathy and have been looking at the Gibson exhaust but just couldn't make up my mind. After reading your write up on the ease of installation and hearing it, I just ordered a system for my truck. :thumbup: thanks


I have dyno time scheduled for this Thursday (06/02) and will publish the results later that day--stay tuned...


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Reverendbiker said:


> --stay tuned...


 -- is that a pun


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> -- is that a pun


No, I'm not that smart. It is a good idea, though


----------

